# Insert marker in recordings



## flanagap (Sep 6, 2020)

When I mess up in a recording I keep recording and do something like put my hand in front of the camera and/or clap my hands several times so I can find the cut point in editing. It would be great if I could press a button to insert a marker in the video  and audio.


----------



## Kashimus (Sep 6, 2020)

I think this will help you out





						InfoWriter
					

A remake of the ObsInfoPlugin (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obsinfoplugin.172/) for obs-studio.  This plugin writes a timestamp to a textfile that you can use to mark specific events for later editing of your videos or streams...




					obsproject.com


----------



## flanagap (Sep 6, 2020)

Kashimus said:


> I think this will help you out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is terrific. Thank you


----------

